# Plastics and Chemicals



## rusty (Jan 4, 2013)

Plastics and Chemicals



goldsilverpro said:


> It's simply the resistance of various plastics to various chemicals. Pretty good chart. Look before you condemn.



Thanks GSP


----------



## Smack (Jan 4, 2013)

What is it? Chemicals in plastics? Can you put up a description of what is in this download?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 4, 2013)

It's simply the resistance of various plastics to various chemicals. Pretty good chart. Look before you condemn.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 4, 2013)

Whenever putting up a document, it is very good to add a description so it can be found by a search.

I'm just adding a short description with terms I would have used to find a document like this... and missed.

Chemical and environmental resistance of plastic relative acid, base and solvent.
Covers generic plastic as nylon, polyethylene, polypropylene, PVC, CPVC, teflon, acrylic, polycarbonate, polyester and a lot other.

Göran


----------



## Smack (Jan 5, 2013)

It's a download not just a look, so...you could say I like to know what I'm downloading. Thanks though, and now I know I don't need to download it because I have that info. As a matter of fact, I believe I posted a link to the site I got my info from. How's that for condemnation?


----------



## skippy (Jan 5, 2013)

Rather than curse the darkness lets light a candle - is there anything people can add in regards to their experiences with plastics?
My input is that plastics can lose strength before chemical integerity. A PVC reaction vessel can be heated hotter than its rated temperature if it is heated in a water bath to cancel the pressure from the solution that would otherwise distort the shape of the vessel. The same can be done with HDPE buckets too.


----------

